# Bacon is way too salty.



## suboc (Jan 31, 2013)

Well Im new to curing bacon and my first attempt was this past week. I went by this savory recipe http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/28/dining/home-cured-bacon-recipe.html?_r=0. The only thing i did different was used pink sea salt, and the bacon came out so salty. What was done wrong. I cold smoked it at 82*F for 6 hours using a smoke generator I built from fosters beer cans. I was impressed with the smoke generator but not the bacon. I ended up blanching the bacon to try an draw out some salt and its still only fit for beans and chili. Is there another recipe that could be suggested to me for a better end product.  I would prefer a non sweet dry cure. Im going to be buying 4 more bellys this weekend and maybe I could try multiple good recipes.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2013)

The search bar at the top will be your best friend...  I just typed in bacon and came up with these

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=Bacon&resultSortingPreference=relevance&type=all


----------



## suboc (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok thanks I found what I was looking for. Is there a way to save a thread so I could reference it later with out hunting for it?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 31, 2013)

The NY Times recipe would be over 3.5% salt, even more if cure is used (way to salty for most folks). You didn't say that you used cure, if not, you should be using cure at the temperatures you're smoking at.

Try cutting the salt back to 2 to 2.25%.

http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2013)

suboc.... evening.... Use the recipe below.... It will calculate all the ingredients by weight for you.....  The recipe you used has a lot of salt in it...   If you do not have a grams scale, I suggest you get one... about $15 and well worth it.....    Dave

http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2013)

suboc said:


> Ok thanks I found what I was looking for. Is there a way to save a thread so I could reference it later with out hunting for it?



Yes...  subscribe to it ...  then you just click on the "subscriptions" tab over to the right...


----------



## suboc (Jan 31, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> The NY Times recipe would be over 3.5% salt, even more if cure is used (way to salty for most folks). You didn't say that you used cure, if not, you should be using cure at the temperatures you're smoking at.


Yes I am using fiesta brand curing salt.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 31, 2013)

Then the bacon was as much as 3.75% salt or so, definitely way too salty. 
The NY Times sure prints some garbage.


~Martin


----------



## suboc (Jan 31, 2013)

Do I have to use the sugar in these recipes? I notice that almost all of them have sugar, I dont care for sweet meat and my wife is diabetic.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 31, 2013)

No, you don't have to use sugar.
If you're using the calculator, set the sugar percent to zero or just ignore whatever it calculates.


~Martin


----------



## suboc (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. I will let you know how it works out this time. I'm just looking forward to having 12lbs of bacon in the refrigerator.


----------



## suboc (Feb 1, 2013)

It was one of the only savory recipes that I found. And it was one of the first recipes in my google search.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 1, 2013)

Suboc, evening....  We have some great recipes on the forum.... Most are tweaked to accommodate  personal preference in flavor profiles....   I suggest cutting the bellies into 1-2# hunks and trying different seasonings on them... from turbinado sugar, maple sugar, garlic, onion, black pepper etc ....  With 12 #'s you could get several profiles in one go-round....   worth thinking about ??  good luck on your next bacons.... we need pics and recipes and tastes tests for all members to drool over....    

have a good evening....     Dave


----------

